
Personal Notes on Corman Lisp 3.1 Release - ingve
https://chaoticlab.io/lisp/update/2018/12/30/corman-3-1-release.html
======
fouric
Can anyone speak to whether the CCL source is more or less "educational"
(approachable, well-documented, etc.) than that of SBCL?

~~~
FraaJad
usually, CCL = Clozure Common Lisp, and not Corman CL.

[1]: [https://www.clozure.com/ccl/](https://www.clozure.com/ccl/)

